# Insomnia



## JohnnyDee (Mar 22, 2015)

*Insomnia (Rolling thread)*

Been listening to Whispering Bob Harris since 3.30 as once again been awake since shortly after 3.and can't get back to sleep &#128547;


----------



## Grogger (Mar 22, 2015)

Could be worse things to listen to in that situation. 

I've been woke up by my 4 month old an hour ago and can't get back to sleep either


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 22, 2015)

Try the tablets I'm on


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 22, 2015)

Grogger said:



			Could be worse things to listen to in that situation. 

I've been woke up by my 4 month old an hour ago and can't get back to sleep either
		
Click to expand...

Always liked Bob. Long time since kids woke me up though only seems like months ago.



Smiffy said:



			Try the tablets I'm on


Click to expand...

I'd get a new doctor if I was you&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Darren24 (Mar 22, 2015)

Working nights doesn't help as when I'm off I wake up about 01:30 in the night like tonight.


----------



## Fish (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm an early riser irrelevant of what time I go to bed, wake up around 04.30 religiously and can't just lay there so get up.  I average only 4-5hrs sleep a night


----------



## Tiger man (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: Insomnia (Rolling thread)*



JohnnyDee said:



			Been listening to Whispering Bob Harris since 3.30 as once again been awake since shortly after 3.and can't get back to sleep &#63011;
		
Click to expand...

Just gives you enough hours in the day to post all the new threads you have thought of.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 22, 2015)

Fish said:



			I average only 4-5hrs sleep a night 

Click to expand...

The guilt of a dodgy handicap does that to you Robin


----------



## Fish (Mar 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			The guilt of a dodgy handicap does that to you Robin


Click to expand...

Busted, I've not slept all night worrying how to disguise my delight when collecting the winnings today off GB72, Crow and La_lucha


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 22, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm an early riser irrelevant of what time I go to bed, wake up around 04.30 religiously and can't just lay there so get up.  I average only 4-5hrs sleep a night 

Click to expand...

Im also an early riser - awake at 6 on the dot. Annoy the hell out of the wife 

Mainly due to the military days and the years of early starts


----------



## Fish (Mar 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Im also an early riser - awake at 6 on the dot. Annoy the hell out of the wife 

Mainly due to the military days and the years of early starts
		
Click to expand...

6am, I'd love to wake up at 6am, that's a lie in :rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 22, 2015)

Fish said:



			6am, I'd love to wake up at 6am, that's a lie in :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Same for me. I am up most mornings by around 4.30 at the very latest.
My Missus has just got used to it now.
Mind you, I do fall asleep on the sofa most evenings at about 9 if not earlier!


----------



## Fish (Mar 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Same for me. I am up most mornings by around 4.30 at the very latest.
My Missus has just got used to it now.
Mind you, I do fall asleep on the sofa most evenings at about 9 if not earlier!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, I know it doesn't help dosing off on the settee but if a try to override it I'll end up being up all night then just napping a couple of hours before I need to be up and feeling worse!


----------



## Wayman (Mar 22, 2015)

I've been up since 4 as well or it maybe be the excitement for playing goswick today


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 22, 2015)

Occasionally I sleep till half 5. I've given up worrying about it, and just accept that its an age thing. This morning I was sat with a coffee and a good book by 5 o'clock.

The flip side; I'll know doubt be sat with the news on a 6pm, snoring gently and dribbling out of the corner of my mouth.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 22, 2015)

Annoying,y, I am a 6 o'clock starter as well...no matter what pills or potions I try to take. What I would give to be able to sleep until 8 on a Sunday....unless I am playing, obviously!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 22, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Occasionally I sleep till half 5. I've given up worrying about it, and just accept that its an age thing. This morning I was sat with a coffee and a good book by 5 o'clock.

The flip side; I'll know doubt be sat with the news on a 6pm, snoring gently and dribbling out of the corner of my mouth.
		
Click to expand...

Same as. Although I have had 3 cups of coffee this morning so will be likely peeing all the way round Cooden later.
Stableford comp.
Nice little warm up before I get there....car heater on full blast


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2015)

Fish said:



			6am, I'd love to wake up at 6am, that's a lie in :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Snap...I'm a 5.30 kinda Guy.....haven't needed an alarm clock in years


----------



## bobmac (Mar 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Same as. Although I have had 3 cups of coffee this morning so will be likely peeing all the way round Cooden later.
Stableford comp.
Nice little warm up before I get there....car heater on full blast
		
Click to expand...

Dont forget the waterproof long johns


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 22, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Dont forget the waterproof long johns



Click to expand...

And the bag


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 22, 2015)

*Yawns and stretches*

Did I miss anything? I nodded off again at about 7.30:mmm:


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 22, 2015)

I would join in at 4am but I've been told that computer screen light wakes you up even more


----------



## Jabba (Mar 22, 2015)

I often tee off for 9 holes before 6 AM on my days off.  I can get an hours practice as well and still be home by 08:30 to take my daughter to school.

I do like an hours nap in the afternoon though.............. I may be turning into Smiffy


----------



## c1973 (Mar 22, 2015)

You lot want to stay off the coffee, stick to ovaltine and make sure you have a wee before turning in for the night.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2015)

Use to suffer badly with insomnia and amazed how much good TV would be on between 3.00 and 5.00am. If you want something to help I recommend Bach night remedy


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 22, 2015)

Im always up early,well with a young misses I have to be


----------



## Tongo (Mar 22, 2015)

I've started waking up at about 4 o'clock in the morning. Not sure why, but its properly annoying! Especially as i normally get up for work at 6 am.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 22, 2015)

we should start a night club here!

I've posted a few times really late and no-one is here (quite rightly) but it seems many of you could be.

You could try reading one of _you-know-who's_ latest intelligent and subtly funny posts:smirk:


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 22, 2015)

I used to be an insomniac, but now I just don't sleep much.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 23, 2015)

Morning!!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 23, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Morning!!
		
Click to expand...

Morning!! right back at yah!

been awake since 4.20 but forgot to check who's about.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 23, 2015)

Morning !


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2015)

Afternoon, I'll be eating my lunchtime sarnies in about 2hrs :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 23, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Morning!! right back at yah!

been awake since 4.20 but forgot to check who's about.
		
Click to expand...

Snap for me. 
Got up about 4.20 and made myself a cuppa before logging on.
Just woken the Missus up, will make her a cup of tea and get ready for work.


----------



## Fish (Mar 24, 2015)

Just woke up on the settee after falling asleep around 9pm, can't go straight up now, I've woken up, will have to watch crap TV for a while


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			Just woke up on the settee after falling asleep around 9pm, can't go straight up now, I've woken up, will have to watch *crap TV* for a while 

Click to expand...

Onto Babestation then


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 24, 2015)

Bexhill bladder meet copulating fox


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 24, 2015)

Morning everyone


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 24, 2015)

Noticed our feathered friends have been kicking up a helluva racket well before sunrise this past week. 

Majesty of nature and all that with Spring in full flow.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 24, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Noticed our feathered friends have been kicking up a helluva racket well before sunrise this past week.
		
Click to expand...

You want to live on the coast. Bloody seagulls will be starting soon and we'll have the pitter patter of their chicks running around on our flat roof section in a month or two's time.
I'm tempted (really tempted) to buy a decent air rifle.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 24, 2015)

Morning all


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Morning all
		
Click to expand...

You're late.
All the alloy wheels have gone


----------



## Fish (Mar 24, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			You want to live on the coast. Bloody seagulls will be starting soon and we'll have the pitter patter of their chicks running around on our flat roof section in a month or two's time.
I'm tempted (really tempted) to buy a decent air rifle.
		
Click to expand...

I was attacked last year akin to a scene off the birds!  Walking towards the beach front at the very end of Bexhill near my digs and the bloody things were swooping at my head, I thought nothing of it on the first swoop but then it got serious and I was running towards the open beach ducking & diving like something off Monty Python, woke me up that morning for sure!


----------



## Rumpokid (Mar 24, 2015)

Like this thread.Funny.Thought mine was bad, staring at ceiling at 6 a.m. A lie in compared to some..Mate of mine wakes usually around 3.He knows everything about American Football and Baseball...


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			Walking towards the beach front at the very end of Bexhill near my digs and the bloody things were swooping at my head
		
Click to expand...

One can only assume that they thought it was an egg


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 24, 2015)

Pigeons are the worst. They come hurtling towards you just missing your head by inches making you take avoiding action that looks funny to others in the street. Then you have to pretend you tripped or we're stretching or something. You certainly weren't startled by the pigeons. No way JosÃ©.ðŸ˜¯

Pigeons are awful fellas alright.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 24, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			One can only assume that they thought it was an egg


Click to expand...

Actually spat coffee out and and still chuckling to that!! Post of the year winner!!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 25, 2015)

Morning....


----------



## bobmac (Mar 25, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Morning....


Click to expand...

You're right


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 25, 2015)

Morning. Lie in today


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2015)

Morning


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Morning
		
Click to expand...


Lazybones, spending half the day in bed!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 25, 2015)

Not insomnia, work. I am halfway to London on the train already!


----------



## Slab (Mar 25, 2015)

I've stayed off this thread believing I have an unfair advantage in getting a good nights sleep but still being online stupid early UK time but  if I promise not to post until I get to work it'll even things out.... see you tomorrow!


----------



## CMAC (Mar 25, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Not insomnia, work. I am halfway to London on the train already!
		
Click to expand...

Pah!

I get up half an hour before I go to bed!


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 25, 2015)

Have you lot tried a new invention called alcohol? You may still wake up at your usual time, but rest (ha) assured, you will not get up!!!!


----------



## Slab (Mar 26, 2015)

Morning all


----------



## Jabba (Mar 26, 2015)

And good morning to you too . Too bloody dark to play golf yet.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 26, 2015)

I've overlaid


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 26, 2015)

Late one for me too, Morning


----------



## Jabba (Mar 26, 2015)

Back to bed for me, it's snowing like buggery here.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 27, 2015)

OMG


----------



## bobmac (Mar 27, 2015)

Jabba said:



			Back to bed for me, it's snowing like buggery here.
		
Click to expand...

Snowing in Bradford ?
I thought spring had sprung.
 Good morning


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 27, 2015)

Morning all


----------



## Sharktooth (Mar 27, 2015)

12 hour night shifts North Sea and three flights to get home to a 7 hour time difference screws me up for a week. Maybe just getting old


----------



## Father_Ted (Mar 27, 2015)

we are an hour ahead over here anyway so its not actually early

and european summer time starts this weekend but i suppose you change as well


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Mar 27, 2015)

Try "Sleep Aid" by Kirkland..from flea bay.


----------



## 6inchcup (Mar 27, 2015)

i just count ALL the post started by JOHNYDEE normall fast a sleep before i have gotten to 300.:mmm:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 28, 2015)

Morning


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 28, 2015)

Morning!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 28, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Morning!
		
Click to expand...

Sleepy head!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 28, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Sleepy head!
		
Click to expand...


Been up much longer. Just been doing some online shopping


----------



## bobmac (Mar 28, 2015)

F1 on BBC1


----------



## Rooter (Mar 28, 2015)

10 month old. Just got time to get online!


----------



## CMAC (Mar 29, 2015)

morning


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 29, 2015)

CMAC said:



			morning
		
Click to expand...

BST thrown your body clock out of whack? &#128516;


----------



## bobmac (Mar 30, 2015)

It's not getting to sleep that's the problem, it's staying asleep.
Good morning BTW


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 1, 2015)

Bit quiet round here of late. Been up for ages.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 3, 2015)

morning!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Tiger man (Apr 5, 2015)

There is a fine line between having a 4 month old and insomnia:angry:


----------



## CMAC (Apr 5, 2015)

morning


----------



## CMAC (Apr 5, 2015)

still up


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 6, 2015)

Morning oo:


----------



## Slab (Apr 6, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Morning oo:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah you have to get a nights sleep before you can say morning! 

Morning


----------



## bobmac (Apr 6, 2015)

Shhh, you'll wake up Smiffy


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 6, 2015)

Still not got back over. Been listening to Sounds of the 60s since 3. Playing at 8.30. Could be interesting


----------



## Slab (Apr 6, 2015)

^^^^^

Are you asleep yet?




On a separate note why can I never find the '_*^*_' key without a prolonged search of the keyboard!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 6, 2015)

I've been up since about 4.30.
Stableford Comp this morning. Clubs cleaned. Trousers, shirt and jumper pressed. Shoes cleaned.
I thought about going down an hour early and warming up, but luckily it soon passed.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 6, 2015)

The only person I know who spends more time deciding what outfit to wear than warming up on the range


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 6, 2015)

Slab said:



			^^^^^

Are you asleep yet?
		
Click to expand...

Got a quick hour and a half in and now have a mug of tea in hand



Smiffy said:



			I thought about going down an hour early and warming up, but luckily it soon passed.
		
Click to expand...

Are you mad man!!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 6, 2015)

bobmac said:



			The only person I know who spends more time deciding what outfit to wear than warming up on the range  

Click to expand...

As a famous golfer once said...... "look smart and you'll play smart"


----------



## bobmac (Apr 6, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			As a famous golfer once said...... "look smart and you'll play smart"
		
Click to expand...

That certainly wasn't RickG  :rofl:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 7, 2015)

Is that the time already!?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 7, 2015)

Morning


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 7, 2015)

Morning right back atcha


----------



## Slab (Apr 7, 2015)

Morning all, its a bit blowy today and rush hour started early after Easter weekend


----------



## bobmac (Apr 7, 2015)

Bugger, slept in


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 7, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Bugger, slept in  

Click to expand...

Slacker! We've done 18 already!!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 8, 2015)

*Yawns* Morning. Slept in today


----------



## Slab (Apr 9, 2015)

Morning lads


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 9, 2015)

Morning to you too. What have I missed?


----------



## Slab (Apr 9, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Morning to you too. What have I missed?
		
Click to expand...

There was a virtual streaker earlier but we got them...


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 9, 2015)

Slab said:



			There was a virtual streaker earlier but we got them...
		
Click to expand...

Good work! Did they do any damage to the virtual greens?


----------



## Slab (Apr 9, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Good work! Did they do any damage to the virtual greens?
		
Click to expand...

Virtually none!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 9, 2015)

Slab said:



			Virtually none!
		
Click to expand...

Phew! That's a relief!!!


----------



## Slab (Apr 9, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Phew! That's a relief!!!
		
Click to expand...

There's no relief on a virtual green, play it as it lies

That's virtually a rule


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi-de-hi campers. Listening to Whispering Bob and thinking of making first cuppa.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 12, 2015)

Been up about 20 minutes. On my first cuppa now


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 12, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Been up about 20 minutes. On my first cuppa now
		
Click to expand...

Tea or coffee. It's tea for me.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 12, 2015)

Coffee. Always coffee in the morning.
Just been doing a search for the shirt that Tiger was wearing for yesterdays round. It looked great. I want one.
But I'm buggered if I'm paying Â£65.00!!!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 12, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Coffee. Always coffee in the morning.
Just been doing a search for the shirt that Tiger was wearing for yesterdays round. It looked great. I want one.
But I'm buggered if I'm paying Â£65.00!!!


Click to expand...

Must be sewn with platinum thread and material flecked with gold leaf. 

I bought two end of line Nike shirts in our Pro's sale in January at Â£10 a pop that had previously been Â£50. Lovely shirts but would never have paid original price though at a tenner I couldn't resist 'em


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 21, 2015)

Been awake nearly all night and off to Exeter now. Oh for a lottery win!!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 21, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Try the tablets I'm on


Click to expand...

OK you have to be more specific...


----------



## Slab (Apr 22, 2015)

Ok its ridiculous now, Been at work for 2 hours already and its still only 4:30 in the morning


----------



## Sharktooth (Apr 22, 2015)

Slab said:



			Ok its ridiculous now, Been at work for 2 hours already and its still only 4:30 in the morning 

Click to expand...

It is ridiculous. Social Media should be banned in the work place.


----------



## the smiling assassin (Apr 22, 2015)

Couldn't drift off last night thanks to taking an afternoon nap yesterday. Then up til 4 with mum and baby, mum was struggling not to drift off and baby was hungry... Baby asleep finally at 4, managed to get head on pillow for 90mins before the 3y/o woke up. Currently watching 3rd episode of Raa Raa (nothing to do with Dave).


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 25, 2015)

Was woken up at 4.30 by the heating that was raging away following the gas contractors turning the gas supply on again last night after it had been off all day.

Boiler had been switched off since breakfast and settings now all out of whack.

Melted hardly describes my condition


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 16, 2015)

Morning all


----------



## Smiffy (May 16, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Morning all
		
Click to expand...

Morning. Kamikaze ginger cat woke me up diving off the bedroom windowsill onto my feet.
Poxy thing. He's off soon. Mark my words


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 16, 2015)

Getting ready to test my iffy knee later to see it it'll hold up for the next few days.


----------



## JCW (May 16, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			The guilt of a dodgy handicap does that to you Robin


Click to expand...


Like


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2015)

Bloody hell.....
again


----------



## Foxholer (May 18, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Bloody hell.....
again



Click to expand...

Have you tried using a plastic sheet over the mattress to reduce the mess?


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 12, 2015)

Is it morning yet?

Full of Penicillin, and coughing like I'm on Woodbines. HID has disappeared to the back room and shut the door.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 12, 2015)

Morning Bri


----------



## Fish (Jun 12, 2015)

Morning, on my 2nd cup or char...


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 17, 2015)

Moning each! Just getting ready for 36 at Maidenhead. Looks like a nice out there too. Some days are good days 

Bacon rolls beckon.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 17, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Moning each! Just getting ready for 36 at Maidenhead. Looks like a nice out there too. Some days are good days 

Bacon rolls beckon.
		
Click to expand...

Mind the rough. Thick with clover and the ball sits right down in it. Greens were running about 10 on the stimp in the club match we played last month. Might be even quicker now. Enjoy


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2015)

The old "Bexhill bladder" strikes again


----------



## Slab (Jun 19, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			The old "Bexhill bladder" strikes again


Click to expand...

At least you're waking up for it, the problems start when you... well you get the idea


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2015)

Slab said:



			At least you're waking up for it, the problems start when you... well you get the idea 

Click to expand...

The Bexhill bladder isn't the problem.
The Sussex sphincter on the other hand.....


----------



## bobmac (Jun 19, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			The Bexhill bladder isn't the problem.
The Sussex sphincter on the other hand.....



Click to expand...

Do you mind, I'm having my breakfast here


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Do you mind, I'm having my breakfast here  

Click to expand...

Sausages?


----------



## bobmac (Jun 19, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Sausages?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely giving the black pudding a miss


----------



## Fish (Jun 19, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Definitely giving the black pudding a miss 

Click to expand...

Is their mushroom between the sausages & black pudding for anything else :smirk:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 25, 2015)

Morning each! Been awake since half two and now listening to Huey Morgan. Teeing off in only 4 hours


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 25, 2015)

Ya wont miss your tee time anyhow


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 25, 2015)

Not unless I nod off again.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 25, 2015)

You will , about 7 , then be wrecked when alarm goes off ha , get asleep & good luck with the round


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 30, 2015)

Thou shalt not eat dodgy Szechuan Chicken and sleep till morning. For if thou doust thou will encounter Mao's revenge! I finally feel its safe enough to venture downstairs, and away from the bathroom. Oh well, plenty of time for breakfast(stomach does a back flip at the thought of food) before playing in the Medal Cup final at 9:00am.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 30, 2015)

Nasty business!

Been awake for a few hours myself although thankfully ailment free. Only blot on the horizon is that I'm teeing off at 9.03 for 36 holes of greensomes medal in what looks like as if it is going to be pouring down most of the day


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 4, 2015)

Been awake since 4.15. Listened to Gambo and now having a cuppa before getting ready for a game at Chobham later.

Can't honestly remember last time I had more than 4 hours kip.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 4, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Been awake since 4.15..
		
Click to expand...

I can beat that.
A quick look in my PC settings says "Your device is up to date. Last checked 04/09/2015 at 3.15am"
No wonder I'm flat out on the sofa by 9pm every night


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 4, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I can beat that.
A quick look in my PC settings says "Your device is up to date. Last checked 04/09/2015 at 3.15am"
No wonder I'm flat out on the sofa by 9pm every night


Click to expand...

If only there was a floodlit course somewhere down here we could have a game of millionaire's golf.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 4, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			If only there was a floodlit course somewhere down here we could have a game of millionaire's golf. 

Click to expand...

It's usually the kamikaze cat that wakes me up. Bloody thing comes in through the bedroom window, jumps onto the bed in the dark, and guess who's back/front/ballbag he lands on?
Now make sure the main bedroom windows are pulled closed, and keep the bedroom door shut too, but unfortunately I've got into the habit now.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 4, 2015)

No pets for me. Just seem to have developed the habit this past year. More often than not it's 3.00 on the dot no matter when I turn in.


----------



## Fish (Sep 4, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I can beat that.
A quick look in my PC settings says "Your device is up to date. Last checked 04/09/2015 at 3.15am"
No wonder I'm flat out on the sofa by 9pm every night


Click to expand...

02.22, same as, fell asleep at 9pm woke up at 2pm staring at the ceiling


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 4, 2015)

Fish said:



			02.22, same as, fell asleep at 9pm woke up at 2pm staring at the ceiling 

Click to expand...

I woke up staring at the wife.
That's why I got up.


----------



## richart (Sep 4, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			It's usually the kamikaze cat that wakes me up. Bloody thing comes in through the bedroom window, jumps onto the bed in the dark, and guess who's back/front/ballbag he lands on?
		
Click to expand...

 Boyfriend ?


Monty can't wait for you to stay. He likes to be let in at 3 so don't be late, and he does like a good moan before he settles down.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 5, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I woke up staring at the wife.
That's why I got up.


Click to expand...

You think that's bad.   I climbed over my wife to turn the bedroom light off and burned by arse on the bulb!


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 5, 2015)

SocketRocket said:



			You think that's bad.   I climbed over my wife to turn the bedroom light off and burned by arse on the bulb!
		
Click to expand...

WAYYYYYYYYYYY too much information ha


----------



## Fish (Sep 5, 2015)

Compared to yesterday, I've had a lie-in today :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 5, 2015)

SocketRocket said:



			You think that's bad.   I climbed over my wife to turn the bedroom light off and burned by arse on the bulb!
		
Click to expand...

Mine was getting ready to go out the other night.
She asked "does my bum look big in this?"
I said "well it is a small bathroom love"


She had a pair of her knickers stolen off the washing line the other day.
She's not too fussed as they were an old pair, but she'd like the 12 pegs back.


----------



## Fish (Sep 5, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Mine was getting ready to go out the other night.
She asked "does my bum look big in this?"
I said "well it is a small bathroom love"


She had a pair of her knickers stolen off the washing line the other day.
She's not too fussed as they were an old pair, but she'd like the 12 pegs back.


Click to expand...

She's stood behind you reading that over your shoulder 

:smirk:


----------



## Craigg (Sep 5, 2015)

Crikey, I must be mad. 6.30am tee off!


----------



## bobmac (Sep 5, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Mine was getting ready to go out the other night.
She asked "does my bum look big in this?"
I said "well it is a small bathroom love"


She had a pair of her knickers stolen off the washing line the other day.
She's not too fussed as they were an old pair, but she'd like the 12 pegs back.


Click to expand...

I cant get over your missus, I have to get up and go round her (Dawson L. 1975)


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 5, 2015)

Craigg said:



			Crikey, I must be mad. 6.30am tee off!
		
Click to expand...

100% totally utterly definitely completely assuredly YES


----------



## bobmac (Sep 6, 2015)

Morning


----------



## Craigg (Sep 6, 2015)

Morning. First on the tee this morning. Looks a nice calm morning.:thup:


----------



## Grogger (Sep 11, 2015)

Woke up by the baby at 03:45 and can't get back off to sleep. Doesn't help that I have a massive hangover!! Wide awake now


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 11, 2015)

Retired four weeks ago today. And can I eck as like get to sleep. I have no worries what so ever. I keep myself busy all day ( not just on here) go to bed and me head is just full of rubbish. I just cannot switch off.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 11, 2015)

Woke up at 3:45 this morning, and ended up watching TV till 6 when I finally dozed off. Mrs H woke me with a coffee at 7am yeh, thanks


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 15, 2015)

Been listening to wind rustling the trees since 4..00 waiting for 6 o'clock alarm.

Teeing off 8.30 and brginning to realise hoped for Indian Summer is not going to happen.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 25, 2015)

Been awake since 2:45... cough, cough, cough... cough, cough, cough... cough, cough, cough... Needless to say I've long since been banished, Monday, to the back of chateau Baggins by the dark lord. Got a meeting in Manchester at 12:30 - so looking forward to passing this on to a customer. And home by 8pm... tres knacked by then Rodders.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Fish (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Smiffy (Oct 1, 2015)

Fish said:





Click to expand...


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Insomnia isn't a life threatening condition, so you shouldn't lose any sleep over it.:rofl:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 1, 2015)

I do the night shift with the baby, I can usually sleep between feeds but he has a cold at the moment so his snuffles and snores atop me going back to sleep after 3am.

4 hours sleep a night in three chunks is plenty right?


----------



## Fish (Oct 3, 2015)

Thought I'd sleep better last night after a long slog around Ullesthorpe yesterday, but already on my 2nd cuppa tea


----------



## Fish (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 13, 2015)

Just waiting for baby to settle here, I'm up every morning between 2 and 4 now


----------



## Fish (Oct 13, 2015)

I fell asleep well before half-time and have just woke up cold on the settee with the old crick in the neck 

I'm going to a right grumpy git later today :smirk:


----------



## Fish (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 16, 2015)

Wife went on a course yesterday through the NHS.

This speaker who she said was not politically correct and upset quite a few people. However he Was on about insomnia. He said " The biggest seller of beds in the UK is Argos, people buy beds without seeing or laying on them, they pay on average Â£100 per bed, and wonder why they cannot sleep


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 5, 2015)

Up since 2:35. PAIN! Another visit to the docs required. I need my hip and back doing NOW!


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 14, 2015)

Could have been on this thread all week ,, 
Tues morn at 11.30 was told company was closing down , after 28 yrs having 3 kids & a mortgage I was awake all Tues & wed night worrying what next ..
Hit the the road wed & thur job hunting got a job in same line of work with a company we use to deal with , got the guy I worked side by side with a job aswell 

Now im awake watching golf & paris attack on sky news worrying bout the new job .. even tho i know  after a while it will all work out sometime I wish I just had an off button like this computer has .. 

Sorry for moaning , id say goodnight but im wide awake ha


----------



## Craigg (Nov 14, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Could have been on this thread all week ,, 
Tues morn at 11.30 was told company was closing down , after 28 yrs having 3 kids & a mortgage I was awake all Tues & wed night worrying what next ..
Hit the the road wed & thur job hunting got a job in same line of work with a company we use to deal with , got the guy I worked side by side with a job aswell 

Now im awake watching golf & paris attack on sky news worrying bout the new job .. even tho i know  after a while it will all work out sometime I wish I just had an off button like this computer has .. 

Sorry for moaning , id say goodnight but im wide awake ha
		
Click to expand...

So glad that one worked out for you. Never a good time to lose your job, but six weeks before Christmas with winter looming! Not good!  Kudos to you for getting back out there and finding work. :thup:


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 14, 2015)

Craigg said:



			So glad that one worked out for you. Never a good time to lose your job, but six weeks before Christmas with winter looming! Not good!  Kudos to you for getting back out there and finding work. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate , ta


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2015)

Its Sunday morning ffs


----------



## bobmac (Nov 15, 2015)

Fish said:



			Its Sunday morning ffs 

Click to expand...

Got your new wedges yet?


----------



## Craigg (Nov 15, 2015)

Fish said:



			Its Sunday morning ffs 

Click to expand...

Isn't it great. Tee time in another hour and a half. :thup:


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Got your new wedges yet?
		
Click to expand...

7-10 days to build & deliver, there arrival will be well announced &#128526;


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Fish (Nov 27, 2015)

Smiffy said:





Click to expand...

Bah, your in a queue for a bargain and not been to bed &#128521;


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 27, 2015)

Fish said:



			Bah, your in a queue for a bargain and not been to bed &#62985;
		
Click to expand...

I need a "bargain" like I need a hole in the head.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 27, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I need a "bargain" like I need a hole in the head.
		
Click to expand...

[video=youtube;uy8gQtExMAs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uy8gQtExMAs[/video]


----------



## JohnnyDee (Nov 28, 2015)

Oh for a proper night's kip!


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Oh for a proper night's kip!
		
Click to expand...

I hear you, on my 2nd cuppa already &#9785;&#128164;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Nov 28, 2015)

Fish said:



			I hear you, on my 2nd cuppa already &#9785;&#62628;
		
Click to expand...

Just been for a glass of water and thinking about a cuppa now too.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 28, 2015)

Damn.


----------



## Craigg (Nov 28, 2015)

Fish said:



			I hear you, on my 2nd cuppa already &#9785;&#128164;
		
Click to expand...

No wonder you can't sleep, sitting up supping tea. :lol:


----------



## bobmac (Nov 28, 2015)

Never mind, only 3 sleeps till Christmas


----------



## bobmac (Dec 4, 2015)

I think I got up before some people went to bed


----------



## Slab (Dec 4, 2015)

Stayed off this thread because of my unfair advantage of being 4 hours ahead, but even so...

Everyday this week by 5am I've been jogging (poorly) on the beach after waking up around 4'ish


----------



## bobmac (Dec 4, 2015)

Looks like Smiffy's having a lie in............lightweight


----------



## Fish (Dec 5, 2015)

Up and raring to go....... well I did fall asleep at 8pm after a rather large Chinese and a decent bottle of red 

What the hell do you do at this time of the night :mmm:


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 5, 2015)

Fish said:



			Up and raring to go....... well I did fall asleep at 8pm after a rather large Chinese and a decent bottle of red 

What the hell do you do at this time of the night :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Youporn is your friend


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 5, 2015)

Grogger said:



			Could be worse things to listen to in that situation. 

I've been woke up by my 4 month old an hour ago and can't get back to sleep either
		
Click to expand...

Some nights my 3 month old has me up around 3-4 but he goes right back to sleep, usually I do to but not always.
just got him back off to sleep after the early feed, usually 4.45 am


----------



## Fish (Dec 7, 2015)

&#9785; &#9785; &#128164;


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 7, 2015)

I was up before that Robin


----------



## Fish (Dec 7, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I was up before that Robin


Click to expand...

I thought with a full afternoon on the golf course followed by a big Christmas dinner I'd sleep like a baby, 4 bloody hours and then wide awake &#128545;


----------



## chellie (Dec 7, 2015)

I take asphalia to try and help me sleep. Seems to work for me as I can now get to 5.00am usually before I wake up.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 7, 2015)

Fish said:



			I thought with a full afternoon on the golf course followed by a big Christmas dinner I'd sleep like a baby, 4 bloody hours and then wide awake &#63009;
		
Click to expand...

I had a bit more than 4 hours I reckon, but still annoyed to get up at just on 3am.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 7, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I had a bit more than 4 hours I reckon, but still annoyed to get up at just on 3am.
		
Click to expand...

Does reading a blog or two not help?


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 7, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Does reading a blog or two not help?
		
Click to expand...

It's not the falling asleep I have problems with Chris.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 12, 2015)

Oh for just one night when I wake up look at the clock and it's after 6.00


----------



## Fish (Dec 12, 2015)

02.55 for me, lay there for 10 minutes and then said sod it and got up &#128544;


----------



## Grogger (Dec 12, 2015)

Son decided he didn't want to sleep and that it'd be better for the both of us if he screamed the house down. Can't get back to sleep now. 

The joys of parenthood


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 12, 2015)

Fish said:



			02.55 for me, lay there for 10 minutes and then said sod it and got up &#63008;
		
Click to expand...

I beat that by about 10 minutes Robin.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 12, 2015)

And now Bob Dylan's just come on the radio


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 12, 2015)

Grogger said:



			Son decided he didn't want to sleep and that it'd be better for the both of us if he screamed the house down. Can't get back to sleep now. 

The joys of parenthood
		
Click to expand...

Mine is a wee gem usually but just had his last baby shots.

Usually sleeps 8 to 5, last night it was  9-2 then every hour until 5 when he finally fed. 

Still love it, off back to bed now he is parachutist again.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 12, 2015)

Full day at work and I feel like death warmed up....


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 12, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Full day at work and I feel like death warmed up....


Click to expand...

Ouch!! Good luck.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 12, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Ouch!! Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

Not looking forward to it Johnny.
3 handovers to do today and having to work tomorrow too due to staff sickness.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 12, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Not looking forward to it Johnny.
3 handovers to do today and having to work tomorrow too due to staff sickness.
		
Click to expand...

Feel your pain. We're off out for 8.00 tee time but weather looking pretty iffy


----------



## Grogger (Dec 12, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			Mine is a wee gem usually but just had his last baby shots.

Usually sleeps 8 to 5, last night it was  9-2 then every hour until 5 when he finally fed. 

Still love it, off back to bed now he is parachutist again.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't change him for the world! I love being a dad. He's got his last shots on Monday but luckily the Mrs does the get ups in the week as I'm away at work!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 25, 2015)

Happy Christmas fellow insomniacs

Has he been yet?


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 25, 2015)

Happy Christmas Johnny


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 25, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Happy Christmas Johnny


Click to expand...

Same to you Smiffy &#128064;&#128516;


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 25, 2015)

Only another 4 hours and I can go wake the kids up


----------



## Fish (Dec 25, 2015)

I've  already walked Max & had 3 cups of tea, I think I can hear movement above now, I've shook, prodded and squeezed everything under the tree &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; &#128077;


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 31, 2015)

Been awake about an hour. Hip is doing its usual war dance. Hate this old age thing!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 31, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Been awake about an hour. Hip is doing its usual war dance. Hate this old age thing!
		
Click to expand...

4.05 for me mate.
Just about to have my 2nd coffee.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 31, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			4.05 for me mate.
Just about to have my 2nd coffee.
		
Click to expand...

Tea and the news for me. Can't hear a breath of wind outside for a change


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 31, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Tea and the news for me. Can't hear a breath of wind outside for a change
		
Click to expand...

Blowing a hooley down here, sounds bloody horrible out there.
Work this morning until 1pm and then off until Saturday.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 31, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Blowing a hooley down here, sounds bloody horrible out there.
Work this morning until 1pm and then off until Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

i've got another week off yet, but only because of moving house on Monday


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 31, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			i've got another week off yet, but only because of moving house on Monday
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with that mate!!
Last did it 14 years ago and have no intention of doing it again


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 19, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Been awake about an hour. Hip is doing its usual war dance. Hate this old age thing!
		
Click to expand...

And again, with the added aches and pains from Saturday's tumble.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 19, 2016)

My Doctor recently put me on some tablets.
Woke up at just gone 7 on Sunday and my Missus had to wake me up at 6.30 this morning as I was dead to the world.
Hopefully I've seen the back of these bloody early mornings.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 19, 2016)

Suffering with tinnitus 24/7 and at one time was on anti histamine so  I could fall asleep anywhere but get in bed and I am wide awake listening to my head buzzing away.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 20, 2016)

Been awake since 3.15am and have been catnapping since.

Have been offered tablets but I'm a bit anti them so will soldier on for now


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 13, 2016)

Need some sleep.Teeing off at 8.15


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 13, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Need some sleep.Teeing off at 8.15
		
Click to expand...

Get asleep then ha , tv is rubbish anyhow


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 13, 2016)

bladeplayer said:



			Get asleep then ha , tv is rubbish anyhow
		
Click to expand...

Ndded off in the end and was cream crackered when alarm went off at 6.30.


----------



## Fish (Feb 15, 2016)

Been awake since 01.30 and up for an hour with toothe ache &#128542;&#128544;


----------



## Ian_Bristol (Feb 15, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			My Doctor recently put me on some tablets.
Woke up at just gone 7 on Sunday and my Missus had to wake me up at 6.30 this morning as I was dead to the world.
Hopefully I've seen the back of these bloody early mornings.
		
Click to expand...

I take Zopliclone they get me off to sleep within 20 mins downside is my alarm is set to 4:50 to get up for work on weekends.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 26, 2016)

Been awake since 3.30. Bah!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 26, 2016)

Ian_Bristol said:



			I take Zopliclone they get me off to sleep within 20 mins
		
Click to expand...


I don't have any problem at all in getting _*off*_ to sleep.
It's _*staying *_asleep that's the issue.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 26, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I don't have any problem at all in getting _*off*_ to sleep.
It's _*staying *_asleep that's the issue.


Click to expand...

Sounds familiar. Been awake since 4:25. Already had the dog out and back.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 26, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Sounds familiar. Been awake since 4:25. Already had the dog out and back.
		
Click to expand...

I'm still waking up fairly early, but nowhere near as bad as it was Brian.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 26, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I'm still waking up fairly early, but nowhere near as bad as it was Brian.
		
Click to expand...

We got a super-duper new bed. Mega comfortable. It's not changed the sleeping though.


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm sleeping much better lately since I started my diet and cut out the late snacks and drinks (coffee/tea), I get off very easily, in fact sometimes too easily and as early as 9pm but I'm getting through to around 05.30-ish now whereas before it could be anything from 03.00am if I was lucky!

Staying awake when feeling tired at 8pm-ish is the toughie because I know if I fall asleep that early I will wake up at silly o'clock, if I force my way through that tiredness it's then harder to get off when I want to!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 26, 2016)

Fish said:



			I get off very easily, in fact sometimes too easily and as early as 9pm
		
Click to expand...

I'd kill for a late night like that Robin!!!
I've been known to crash out at 8 before now. On more than one occasion.....


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I'd kill for a late night like that Robin!!!
I've been known to crash out at 8 before now. On more than one occasion..... 

Click to expand...

Apparently I'm nodding in denial from around 8.30 then HID says we'll watch TV in bed and as soon as I hit the pillow, I'm gone!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 1, 2016)

Went to office yesterday fit as a fiddle but by mid-afternoon had worst does of man flu in years.

Have been awake since 1.29 listening to Rumpole on Radio Player.

Feels like it could be terminal. 

Goodbye cruel world!! :mmm:


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 1, 2016)

We'll miss you JD. I've been awake since 4:45. Got a horrible day ahead in the office, or at least a horrible first hour.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 1, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			We'll miss you JD. I've been awake since 4:45. Got a horrible day ahead in the office, or at least a horrible first hour.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were going to retire?


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 1, 2016)

bobmac said:



			I thought you were going to retire?  

Click to expand...

Got an offer that was too good to refuse


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 1, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Went to office yesterday fit as a fiddle but by mid-afternoon had worst does of man flu in years.

Have been awake since 1.29 listening to Rumpole on Radio Player.

Feels like it could be terminal. 

Goodbye cruel world!! :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Oi......you can't die until I've had my invite up to your place!!   :ears:


----------



## Fish (Mar 17, 2016)

Full of cold again


----------



## Fish (Apr 6, 2016)

Up and awake at silly o'clock again


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 6, 2016)

Woke up with earache. I treated myself to a large whiskey last night, which usually means a sore throat and earache. Already read for an hour.... So looking forward to a day of interviews.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Woke up with earache. I treated myself to a large whiskey last night, which usually means a sore throat and earache. Already read for an hour.... So looking forward to a day of interviews.
		
Click to expand...

Interviews , is this for future FCs or PPs.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 13, 2016)

2:36 this morning... Beginning to wonder if I'm becoming nocturnal.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 20, 2016)

^Tosses and turns^

Mprning any fellow insomniacs


----------



## Imurg (Apr 20, 2016)

I was up earlier but only just got on here.....

I'll be like this till autumn now&#128553;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 20, 2016)

Propped up on pillows reading Danny Baker's 'Going off alarming' and slurping cuppa.

That's me for the rest of the night.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 20, 2016)

Downstairs, one huge coffee consumed, catching up on things, SSNews on the box....
Nice and quiet..


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 20, 2016)

Peace and quiet is one of the few benefits of insomnia. Thinking time.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 20, 2016)

New car coming next Monday and I'm like a kid at Christmas probably adding to the insomnia mix. 

Two weeks time the novelty will be wearing off as I sit in a 5-mile jam on the M25, but oh boy! Those first few days...


----------



## richart (Apr 20, 2016)

You guys do realise that drinking tea in the evening will keep you up all night ? I have stopped tea drinking after 6.00 pm, and sleep so much better now.:thup:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 25, 2016)

Hell's bells. Here we go again. Been awake since 3.


----------



## Sweep (Apr 25, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Hell's bells. Here we go again. Been awake since 3.
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 25, 2016)

Can't remember last time I went to bed and woke up at 7 or even 6.

I remember my Dad saying the same thing years ago, so guess it runs in our family.

Propped up on pillows slurping mug of rea and reading Danny Baker autobiography Vol II


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 26, 2016)

Woke just before 4...got a difficult day ahead in the office. HR arrive mid morning, and straight into a meeting with them and a staff member.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 26, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Woke just before 4...
		
Click to expand...


Same as....


----------



## Hobbit (May 4, 2016)

4:15... Not funny!


----------



## Hobbit (May 5, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			4:15... Not funny!
		
Click to expand...

Morning. Fancy meeting you here. 4:55 this morning


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Morning. Fancy meeting you here. 4:55 this morning
		
Click to expand...

Great, in it...


----------



## Fish (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Hickory_Hacker (May 7, 2016)

Fish said:





Click to expand...

Finally, just noticed that you're off 17 :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (May 7, 2016)

Fish said:





Click to expand...

Ditto.
Got up at 4


----------



## Hobbit (May 7, 2016)

4:45 for me. Hotel was noisy till about 1am. I'll probably sleep through the Boro game at lunch time.


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2016)

This breaks all my records


----------



## Smiffy (May 10, 2016)

I'm close!! Pulled a muscle in the small of my back yesterday afternoon. I'm in bloody agony


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I'm close!! Pulled a muscle in the small of my back yesterday afternoon. I'm in bloody agony
		
Click to expand...

I went to bed at 8.30 last night with the idea to watch some telly as I was already nodding in the chair, I was straight out as soon as I hit the pillow so 6hrs sleep is about my average, now my bodyclock is shot to pieces


----------



## Rooter (May 10, 2016)

Fish said:



			I went to bed at 8.30 last night with the idea to watch some telly as I was already nodding in the chair, I was straight out as soon as I hit the pillow so 6hrs sleep is about my average, now my bodyclock is shot to pieces 

Click to expand...

have you not tried staying up later? get up, walk the dog, read a book, write a blog? this can't be good for you! I was up at 4 this morning, but that was due to my stupid alarm clock and a pre 7AM flight from Heathrow!


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2016)

Rooter said:



			have you not tried staying up later? get up, walk the dog, read a book, write a blog? this can't be good for you!
		
Click to expand...

I go through it then and don't feel tired until the early hours, sitting up too late and even falling asleep on the settee, I put yesterday down to 4 rounds on the bounce in sweltering heat and it just caught up with me, I'll have a nap this afternoon and try to restore my body clock.


----------



## Smiffy (May 10, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'll have a nap this afternoon and try to restore my body clock.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with that Robin!! My body clock has been out for years.....

I'm sure a lot of it is to do with coming on the PC.
I used to do a lot of my "surfing" in the evenings, but it got me grief with the Missus.
Packed that up, (I very rarely come on the PC in the evenings now) preferring to get up early while she is asleep.
If we go away anywhere staying with friends or on holiday that sort of thing, I do tend to get up a bit later than usual, because I know that I can't get on a computer.


----------



## pendodave (May 10, 2016)

Only seen the posts the last couple of pages, so apologies if they are completely unrepresentative...

6 hours sleep on an insomnia thread! You should be ashamed of yourself. A couple of nights with none at all should be the minimum requirement....

On a more serious note, a lot of Robin's remarks here seem to run counter to the insomnia cures 101 advice, namely :

If possible (shifts muck this up) go to bed at the same time every night.
No Caffeine/alcohol within 4 hours
No napping during the day
No TV/screens in the bedroom
No screens within a couple of hours of bed

Of course, if it were that easy, no-one would ever suffer from it, but it's surprising how many small changes in lifestyle can make a difference (good and bad).


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Fish (May 17, 2016)

I'm on my 2nd cuppa


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'm on my 2nd cuppa 

Click to expand...

Dodgy curry got me up....


----------



## Fish (May 17, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Dodgy curry got me up....

Click to expand...

A 13+ hour day yesterday, in at 8pm so ate late, in bed at 10pm, off like a light, woke up head swimming with everything I've got to do today with an early start down to Harpenden at 05.30, then got to be in Nottingham for 10-10.30 then into Birmingham, will get back around 2pm hopefully and switch off, as long as my phone stops ringing


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2016)

I'm playing in a Seniors Open at Chartham Park today.
Team of 3, best 2 scores to count.
I'm hoping to help out on a couple... well there are 18.


----------



## Fish (May 17, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I'm playing in a Seniors Open at Chartham Park today.
Team of 3, best 2 scores to count.
I'm hoping to help out on a couple... well there are 18.


Click to expand...

You'll be good for the first couple, then the fatigue & tiredness will kick-in, get the contribution in early :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2016)

Fish said:



			You'll be good for the first couple, then the fatigue & tiredness will kick-in, get the contribution in early :smirk:
		
Click to expand...


Just about to have my 2nd cuppa. 
Shave and shower, couple of Ibuprofen, press my trousers and shirt (still can't decide whether to go as Jason Day round 1 or 2).
Shoes cleaned, watch charged, as is GoKart. 
What could possibly go wrong........


----------



## Fish (May 17, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Just about to have my 2nd cuppa. 
Shave and shower, couple of Ibuprofen, press my trousers and shirt (still can't decide whether to go as Jason Day round 1 or 2).
Shoes cleaned, watch charged, as is GoKart. 
*What could possibly go wrong*........
		
Click to expand...

You turn up.....:rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2016)

Fish said:



			You turn up.....:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

There is that.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 4, 2016)

Been awake since 2.45.

Curses!


----------



## bobmac (Jun 4, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Been awake since 2.45.

Curses!
		
Click to expand...


A quick 18 before anyone else wakes up?


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 4, 2016)

Backside first last night. Just couldn't get to sleep, it being gone 2am before I got over. And then was awake from just before 6am. Can't stop yawning now...


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 5, 2016)

Been up since 1.30 this morning....
bloody hell.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 9, 2016)

Is it morning yet?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 18, 2016)

Been awake since 3.40 and just can't get back to sleep. Got a cuppa on the go and listening to Huey Morgan on Radio 2.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 18, 2016)

Morning Jonny. I woke at 3.30, gave up at 4.30. Currently on episode 2 of Versailles.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 18, 2016)

3.50 for me. Been trawling ebay for bargains....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 18, 2016)

Fatigue and eBay are a dangerous mix


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 18, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Fatigue and eBay are a dangerous mix
		
Click to expand...

I am finding that out....


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 18, 2016)

4:52 this morning. Read for a while, hoping to go back over but have given up.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 18, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Fatigue and eBay are a dangerous mix
		
Click to expand...

This is very wise advice



Smiffy said:



			I am finding that out....

Click to expand...

Can we expect to see you next week with a stuffed elephant?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 18, 2016)

Finished Versailles and moved on to Love it or List it. Holy cow house prices in London are beyond stupid. Uber stupid. Live in a million pound shoe box? Bonkers.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 18, 2016)

I can't believe that some you insomniacs are actually paying for an overnight stay at Forrest Pines


----------



## Fish (Jun 19, 2016)

On holibobs, it's Sunday and I'm up and awake at 5am &#128540;&#128521;


----------



## Fish (Jul 28, 2016)

On my 2nd cuppa tea already, gonna be a long day &#128542;


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 14, 2016)

Bloody Perseid Meteor shower!!!
Rattling around outside woke me up good and proper
:angry:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 8, 2016)

Trying to sleep on a two-seater sofa is impossible.


----------



## Lump (Oct 8, 2016)

Best way to beat insomnia. Work nights. Cured me that's for sure


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2016)

I've just finished 3 detailed quotes and about an hour of H4H's work, insomnia does have its benefits, although I'll struggle later on without a power nap.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 4, 2017)

Been awake sinc 2.30 can't get back to sleep.

Time for a cuppa.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 4, 2017)

Milk and two sweeteners please


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 4, 2017)

bobmac said:



			Milk and two sweeteners please
		
Click to expand...

SorryBob, I nodded off. What was that?


----------

